# 2 horse slant warmblood trailer



## Big Horse (Dec 7, 2011)

Maverick by Royal T Trailer manufactured a 2 horse slant load trailer this year (2011) has anyone with a warmblood purchased one? it is 7'6 high but only 7 wide- in my research this will not fit most 16'3 to 7'3 horses-let alone a warmblood- anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Almost purchased that one, seemed smaller than their 3 horse horse slant which was the same price & same features. I bought their 3 horse slant, and took out the first divider. My horses are 16 HH & shorter.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I never thought of getting a 3 horse slant and taking out one divider. That's brilliant! Slants always seem to push the limits where horse size is concerned. Guess there's only so wide you can make them before they don't fit on the road.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I wish I could take credit for the divider removal idea, but most peops I show with do that, unless they haul ponies or Arabs.


----------



## Big Horse (Dec 7, 2011)

*WARMBLOOD size*

But this 2011 says Warmblood size it is 7'6 high- supposed to have wider/longer stalls-


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It does, as opposed to their 2 horse regular slant. I saw both side by side, I chose the 3 horse, was a bit longer & I think probably would be easier to resell.


----------

